# Apache



## SkyFighter (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem und hoffe das ihr mir vielleicht helfen könnt.
Ich habe auf meinem Rechner (XP Prof.) Apache 2.0.48 installiert, doch leider stellt er keine Verbindung zum Server her.
Eine meiner Fehlermeldungen lautet:
[error] (OS 2)Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.
: No installed services named "Apache2".
Ich habe schon vieles probiert, doch leider bekomme ich es nicht hin.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand etwas Zeit damit ich das endlich mal hinbekomme. !
 THX


----------



## chibisuke (22. Januar 2004)

versuch mal

apache -k install


----------



## SkyFighter (23. Januar 2004)

Habe Apache hinbekommen, es lag daran das ich den IIS deinstallieren mußte !


----------

